# OK admit it, you were a beginner too...



## okcomputer820 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm starting this thread so we can share some stories of beginner mistakes we've made in fish-keeping  There are quite a few experts in the field on this forum (and I sure as heck aren't one of them), but I'm sure we all share one thing in common: We were all beginners once upon a time! I'm not sure if this thread will last, but it's worth a shot. I'll go first:

The first tank I bought came with a stand, I believe it was 30 gallons. When I brought it in the house, I set it up exactly the way it was in the store. I started filling it with water, and when it reached halfway, I noticed the water line wasn't level. I spent over an hour with shimmy pieces and still couldn't get it level. How long do you think it took me to realize the stand was UPSIDE DOWN??? :lol: :lol: :lol: Tip: Don't always follow LFS directions!

Would love to hear some member stories!


----------



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

to many fish to fast.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't call myself "experienced", but I do think I've come a long way...

My first tank:

*5 Gallons*
1 Jack Dempsey
1 Angelfish
1 Guppy
1 Red-tailed black shark.

Enough said i think....

The pet store said it would work for "awhile"... A week later I figured out that it wouldn't, and I made some major changes (which included rehoming some AND getting a new tank). Oh...and if all that wasn't enough, of course the tank wasn't cycled yet.


----------



## okcomputer820 (Mar 3, 2009)

Isis- That Dempsey must of been pretty pissed off :lol: I'm sure most of us didn't even know what a cycled tank was at first. Thanks for sharing, good stuff!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Listening to the "experts" at the only LFS in town at the time. Oscar in a 10g with Mollies and a Pleco. Needless to say I had to make some upgrades :lol: , and start doing my own reaserch with a lot of trial and error. Mostly error. Thank goodness for the internet. If it had been around back then I'd have had a much easier time and a lot fewer dead fish. Just a little FYI , never underestimate the digestive capabilities of an Oscar :lol: .


----------



## dawgboy311 (Jan 15, 2004)

Got my first tank when I was 10 years old... it was a ten gallon and like was mentioned above, I didn't know about cycling a tank. The filter was an undergravel filter which only provided mechanical and biological filtration. I think it had a hang on the back heater and I stocked it with 2 black moores, 2 fan-tail goldfish, and 2 angel fish. I loved those angel fish and of course they were the first to die. 31 years, and many tanks later, I have learned a lot and still have a lot to learn. Good idea for a thread though....

Dawg


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

> The filter was an undergravel filter which only provided mechanical and biological filtration.


You don't need any filtration other than bio and mechanical, undergravels can be ineficent and can lead to high nitrate levals though.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> OK admit it, you were a beginner too...


Nope, I was born with a fish in my mouth.



actually the fish was in my hand, it was a foot in my mouth.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I used distilled water for my first goldfish.  Needless to say they didn't last long!


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

> Nope, I was born with a fish in my mouth


 :lol: Hahahaha,...yeah Peter is from down undah and was raised by crocodiles 

To be honnest,.....fish keeping has never lead me to do stupid things. I defenately came across some challenges like illnesses, bugs in new set-ups, poor looking aquascapes, plants that didn't do to well, algea issues, bacterial bloom, and so on. To get control over issues like that makes someone more experienced I gues and there are still a lot of that type of issues that didn't happened to me in the past and could happen to me in the future. Still I didn't overstocked tanks or harmed my fish. The reason is simple,....I like to play it save and before I buy a fish I read read read and ask ask ask!!! I gues this saved me from doing stupid things


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

OK i admit it I am still a beginner. I Got my new tank 2 days ago. a 55 gallon tank. When i got it home and set it up i put everything together filled it with cycled water added all the things i needed and put the heater on and put it in the tank.

Well a couple hours later i added something else to the tank and noticed when i stuck my hand in the water it was like a spa. I looked at the thermostat and it was fine but the water was way warm.

so i took the heater out of the tank. did about a 50 % change wiht cold water and brought the temp down to 84 omfg i almost boiled my fish!

That wasnt all when i took my heater out and set it down i forgot to unplug it needless to say about 2 hours later i started to smell smoke.

Burnt items include.
1 gravel vac, the bottom of the stand, and a little bit of carpet. DOH!


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

No real biggies here, I spent months researching fishkeeping prior to buying anything - always good being a young one with with access to the internet when you're getting into a new and expensive hobby.

I was a little naive, didn't know what I wanted and definitely impulse bought, but possibly the only stupid thing I did that I couldn't correct was buying a shoal of Harlequin Rasbora and introducing them to my 3' with an _Aequidens pulcher_, poor little guys didn't have a chance. Had a couple of hose mishaps in the early days too which resulted in the carpet getting a bit wet but she's all good .


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Like *japes* I did months of research before buying my first tank and fish. I went big and never had a problem with stock, etc.

I will say that I got more valuable advice on here from guys like *Dutch Dude*, blairo1, apistomaster and few others who are no longer regulars here, than I did from most LFS. It's becuase of these guys I avoided many of the mishaps I read on here. So thanks Ruurd, Blair, Larry, Richard and a few others. :thumb:

That's not to say I haven't had a f*#k up or two. The two big mistakes I have made are;

1) I went with the policy of buying quality equipment for all my equipment, eheim filters, jager heaters, hagen lights, etc... But when it came to my 6 foot, 150 gallon tank, I bought an imported chinnese made tank. The stand and acrylic tank were very good, but after about 9 nine months I started having problems with the lighting units built into the hood. The fixtures started cracking, and wiring became loose. One morning I went to flick the light switch on, on the tank and was mildly electricuted. Well I pulled the tank down and sold it pretty quick after that. And yes, I made sure the buyer was well aware of the electrical fault.

So lesson learnt, in the long run, quality, more expensive equipment, will serve you better, for longer, and save you more money down the track.

2) I live in a town house complex, and the body corporate maintains the front gardens and small lawns of each town house. I.E. they pay for a gardner. I had two large eheim filters on my big tank (as well as a trickle filter), so I would clean out each filter every two months, but alternate them month to month. I would do this on my front lawn. What I didn't know was that the gardner had sprayed all the lawns with a pesticide and herbacide that morning. So I infected my tank with these poisons via my newly cleaned filter and lost 80% of my fish in 24 hours.
This is what I lost; between 30 and 40 lemon tetras, almost 30 penguin tetras, 20 marbled hatchetfish, 12 golden pencilfish, 6 dwarf pencilfish, 12 otocinclus, 2 orange spot bristlenose catfish, 2 royal whiptail catfish, and 6 apistogramma agassizii.
Only my geophagus and curviceps survived. It's becuase of this accident I changed my name to DFF, as I used to have different alias.

Lesson learnt here, don't ever assume anything is safe when working with your tank and equipment. Take all the precuations you can.


----------



## caliper (Feb 6, 2009)

I like what Dutch Dude and Dead Fish Floating mentioned about reading and doing things right. I know for most of us getting tropical fish and setting up a tank is usually done on impulse.

As I thought how hard can it be put water in the tank and feed them. NOT!!!!!!

It happened again to me after not being in the hobby for almost twenty years. You dont buy the fish you want to keep and then try and cycle your tank. It's "Difficult" to say the least.

One most important thing is if you don't have the time to care for your fish you should not be in the hobby. Keeping fish is more then just looking at the fish in the tank. Testing water, and doing frequent water changes is a must and oh yes feeding your fish is also very important.

And one last thing don't leave your tank to anyone else to do water changes that don't keep fish. Some thirty years ago to give you all a good laugh I gave that job to my grandmother. She knew that they liked warm water but not how warm. In went such hot water and I don't need to tell you the rest. She thought she was doing the right thing.

Yes Read Read and do more reading about what you want from the tank and stand, to the fish you want to keep. If you feel as if it's getting above your head your running in the right direction. It usually comes down to the fish.

Cal


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, my biggest mistake was more financial than harmful to the fish... I started out with 13_ teeny_ little mbuna and invested in a 40 gallon tank for them...not really understanding how fast they'd grow. Within 3 or 4 months I was buying a 75 gallon for them. The 40 gallon is now in storage after only a few months use. :?

Well, maybe an excuse to set up another tank with it?

Edited: Just remembered that I also used to keep bettas in unheated bowls, I feel bad about that now!


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

My first tank...

I did just about everything wrong. But man... was I proud of it.

I only used dechlorinator when I remembered to...

In the 7 months that the tank lasted I never once vacuumed the gravel, which was bright blue btw...

I had a pike cichlid in with africans and was therefore feeding my mbunas (not that I even knew what they were at the time) bloodworms...

and then finally I came home one sunday after a weekend trip and all 55 gals had emptied onto the floor after the tank sprung a leak because I had never leveled the tank in the beginning.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

I went to Wal-Mart and bought a 29 gallon tank and stand. On the way home I stopped at a lfs and purchased about 12 fish. I then hurried home and put the stand together, put the tank on the stand, then had everyone hurrying with pitchers to fill the tank up so I could put the fish in it.

For some reason I just kept losing fish. Fish would die, I would buy more. They would die, I would buy more. Finally the owner of the lfs asked me what was going on and how many tanks did I have. I told him what was going on and he immediately grabbed a bag, grabbed a filter cartridge, then squeezed the filter out into the bag as much as he could. He told me to dump that in my tank and come back for some more fish in a week or two but first he insisted that I come in a couple of times for him to test my water.

Ever since then he became my only local fish store. I won't buy anything from another local shop unless I absolutely have to.

This happened about eight years ago. I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

about 10 years ago i found an old 29 gallon in my basement, im like ok COOL!! so i set it up i did not wash the crushed coral i had it was black, i did not wash anything, so i fill her up i have this black fog in my tank... im like oh wow i got alge already! haha so i run to the store buy a pleco and he sits at the bottom of my tank for 2 weeks... meanwhile my brand new fiter keeps stopping because of the flaoting particles in my tank, im like WTF!!!! finally after 2 weeks, the subsrtae settles, and my tank is clear as day, finally!!! so i add some angles, tetras and a ghost knife... the ghose knife harrassed the **** out of all my fish for weeks finally i returned him and let the tank run, went to my LFS thats out of business now and he directed me the right way... ever since then i only lost about 10 fish over 10 years, i have been very lucky and i upgraded to a 55 a year ago... about 3 weeks ago i swiched to malawis and i made the beginners mistake of adding 5 dollar mbunas with haps/peacocks... after i removed the mbunas this week my tank has settled down and the fish are not stressed any more... :dancing:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was convinced 9 Demasoni would be fine...

I was convinced weekly 50% water changes would not be necessary...

I carefully selected my rocks for their subtle mineral colors...the better to enjoy the algae!

I was sure once set up I would not be removing the rocks in my tank...

I was sure I would never need/want a bristlenose pleco...

I grilled the mods to explain "why not" when I had a brilliant, well-researched idea, LOL...


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

2 years ago I bought a 10 gallon aquarium and, 5 minutes after setting it up, I went to petsmart and got about as many fish as I could afford :lol: :lol: :lol: . About 5 platies, 1 pleco, 2 mollies, 1 betta, 3 ghost shrimp, and 1 cory catfish. After several deaths, I went to walmart, got a huge, ick infested pleco and 1 green puffer to go with my nice community fish. Needless to say, 1 week later, I was down to 1 cory (which I still have) and 1 ghost shrimp.
Lesson learned, make sure your fish are compatable, and more importantly, cycle your tank!!!
Manoah


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

2 years ago I bought a 10 gallon aquarium and, 5 minutes after setting it up, I went to petsmart and got about as many fish as I could afford :lol: :lol: :lol: . About 5 platies, 1 pleco, 2 mollies, 1 betta, 3 ghost shrimp, and 1 cory catfish. After several deaths, I went to walmart, got a huge, ick infested pleco and 1 green puffer to go with my nice community fish. Needless to say, 1 week later, I was down to 1 cory (which I still have) and 1 ghost shrimp.
Lesson learned, make sure your fish are compatable, and more importantly, cycle your tank!!!
Manoah


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

too many fish to fast and when i first made diy pyton.. forgot to drill the anti syphon flap and blew my fill drain kit right outta the sink and got drenched


----------



## okcomputer820 (Mar 3, 2009)

It seems the most common issue beginners have is overstocking. I blame the LFS looking to make a large sale, more than I blame the beginner. I bought 5 cichlids for a 30 gallon tank when I first started, all juves. Of course the LFS didn't tell me that they'd all grow to about 8 inches or so each.  Fact is, they know you'll be back in 6 months or less giving those fish right back to them for some lousy store credit, and now they can sell them for 3x the price thanks to YOU. :x


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

About 15 years ago I bought a used mobile home from a friend of mine in it he left a 55 gallon setup and a ten gallon setup. In the 55 were a pair of jewel cichlids. I had no Idea what they were then. I immediately went to the LFS and purchased a bunch of neons and some mollies and a pleco and a half dozen cories. Within a week I was back to a pair of jewel cichlids and a pleco. So I caught one of the cichlids put him in a bucket and took him to the LFS to show them what I had. I left the store that day with a 55 gallon setup and the instructions not to mix cichlids with anything else because they are agressive. The next day I went back to the same store to get fish for my new 55 gallon tank and they told me to come back in 2 weeks and gave me a little booklet about the proper care of fish. Within a year I had 20 tanks and actually melted the electrical meter on the outside of the house. this happened in the minnesota winter 20 below outside. Only one tank survived. Most froze solid and cracked. But the old origional 55 gallon only had about 5 inches of ice on the top and To this day Is still holding water in my basement. I also still have great great grandchildren of those 2 jewel cichlids in my living room as a reminder of what caused this fanaticism with tropical fish.


----------



## okcomputer820 (Mar 3, 2009)

20 tanks in a mobile home? :lol: I love this thread, good stuff SupeDM!


----------



## SandyC (Jul 15, 2008)

after 20 yrs of not having fish my mother bought me a cute little 5gal bowfront, after haing it with a few platies in it breeding wanting to "upgrade" to a 29 gal but didn't want to go buy it by myself (spending $69 with out his input)I asked my husband to go with me. So off on a road trip(we live in a small town at that time no sign of a LFS) returning latter that night I didn't get my 29 gal tank, but came home with a 125g and stand. while at the store every time I would walk a few feet away from my husband the sales person would rush over and tell him "you need this or that" as the cart would fill up more and more. Remember that $69 I didn't want to spend by myself.....well by the time we left the store the total was over $1000. :roll: 
ok new tank set up and filled, next day, off to a near by town to a LFS :fish: with husband. opcorn: He heads right to the tanks of fish. "I want 2 of those, 3 of them..... ended up with 2fancy gold fish,2 red tailed catfish, 24 tetras ,6 angelfish, 6 cories, 2 plecos, 12 guppies all in the same 125 gal uncycled tank. It didn't take us long to find a new home for the tetras and RTC's the goldfish got moved to a different tank. Somehow we made it ok with the uncycled tank :roll: size does matter.
Down the road a few months angels doing great growing like weeds we end up with a breeding pair( husband now hooked)....ROAD TRIP.... :dancing: Now I get my 29 gal tank but it's for the angel pair. The next week another angel pair, another road trip another 29g. More angels, more road trips more 29g tanks. Tanks taking over the house and I just wanted 1 tank with a few africans in it :thumb: Just one 
ok so that was about 8 yrs ago. 29g tanks are all gone now. Replaced with 55's 75's 20H's 20L's, 210g, 110t, lots of 10's and another 125. for a total of over 170 tanks and lots and lots of $$$$$ with still more room for more tanks. fish room was finished last year(well at least enough to move the fish in) fish moved, now about 40 pairs of angels, 20+ tanks of different types of plecos, couple tanks of cories and about 37 different types of africans.
moral to this story... if you don't want your 401K raped up in fish, keep it to one person in the house into the hobby. There is NOONE to say "no more!!!!!!!". bad case of MTS

BUT I JUST WANTED A 29g (for my platies) :? has anyone seen my platies?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

teehee you said raped :lol:


----------



## SandyC (Jul 15, 2008)

jfly said:


> teehee you said raped :lol:


   :zz: opps how about tied up. but the way tha 401K looks now maybe I was right


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

haha :lol: love this forum


----------



## tice214 (Oct 18, 2007)

:lol: I cannot stop laughing. Every thing everyone said is true. I have done it all. To many fish, not cycled the tanks, mixed the wrong fish, I have been in the hobby for about 10 years now and have 16 tanks.

My latest mess up not doing your own research. Donâ€™t listen to the lfs all they want to do is sell fish. They really only help you when you are spending a lot of money with them, and then they will tell you only half the truth to make you keep coming back.

Due your own research on what fish you want because koi pond fish donâ€™t go in a 29 gal tank. No matter what the lfs says or how hard you try.


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I learned more through bloggs and posts than any book or LFS would ever disclose to me. I started with a 15 gal, when a friend of mine drained her 75 gal due to a move. She forgot 1 fish, a red eyed tetra and since I did not want it flushed, I bought it a home. I kept it nice and shinyâ€¦  â€¦â€¦took everything out once a month and bleached it so it would stay nice and clean!!!  Surprisingly enough the little critter managed somehowâ€¦â€¦â€¦I learned and upgraded to a 55 gallon which I eventually turned into a cichlid tank. I thought the little oscar, the red devil, green terror, firemouth, jewel chiclid and blue acara would get along just fineâ€¦..well they did. In Oscars Tummy =o). opcorn: 
I currently have 4 blue acaras, 2 firemouths and a peacefully breeding pair of jewels, which I will move in my 29 gallon shortly. Thanks to all of these blogs I managed to keep my babyâ€™s alive and the others from being beat up (tank divider).


----------



## boro1981 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all new here.

My biggest mistake was a few years ago, I had a 40 gallon with an angel fish and some tetras. I'm in the LFS when I see this fantastic looking red cichlid for Â£6. It wasn't until I got it home and looked on the net to find out what it was that I realised what a mistake i'd made. I'd put this juvenile Red Devil in with the Angel and tetras! Rushed back to the tank to see the Angel laying on it's side, hiding under the filter and 3 tetra's missing!

Quickly returned the RD, the last impulse buy I ever had!


----------



## Throbulator (Apr 2, 2009)

I got a 20 gallon when I was like 9, and i added 6 fish before it had even cycled. My fish turned red and died, and I then understood what cycling meant. :lol:
And way before that, I had a betta in a bowl. I bought a little probobly 2.5gal aquarium for him and it was all good until I went to the dentist. I got a plastic toy fish and put it in. My betta grew a huge lump and could barely move... poor fish. If you know any little kids with fish, tell them to never put toys in with their fish


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

My most glaring one was quite a few years ago, before this handy source of information called the INTERNET was commonplace... and I didn't do my own homework enough back then.

The classic pacu deal. Wanted something that looked 'pirhana-like' without the razor-sharp teeth, to go in a 77g tank without slaughtering each other. The lfs sold me 4 pacu, telling me they 'grow to about 6 inches and are peaceful' (well, they were relatively peaceful, but anyone who has seen a full-grown pacu is rolling their eyes). This was not one of those bloopers that goes wrong overnight of course - those poor fish, at the size I got them at, were fine for awhile, then grew on in gradually worsening misery, as the water quality in the tank became more and more impossible to maintain (only changed about 25% every 2-4 weeks back then).

As the fish quickly grew well past the advertised 6" mark I finally boned up a bit on pacu, and learned of my error. The fish eventually (after a year or so) looked so hopelessly awful that I felt it best to put them down. By then I had realized that more water needed to be changed more often, but those 4 fish had simply become too much bio-load to manage in that tank regardless. They were incredibly tough to survive in that tank as long as they did, but they looked positively morbid. I hang my head in shame everytime I remember it. I wonder how I could have allowed something as revolting as that particular incarnation of that tank to go on in my house that long. In hindsight it was by far the least rewarding year of fishkeeping for me! ...BUT, embarassing as it is, I will readily admit to this mistake at every opportunity if it helps others to avoid it... PACU ARE NOT WITHIN 99.9% OF HOBBYISTS' ABILITY TO KEEP PROPERLY - they grow too large to be sold to the general public. The lesson could easily be aplied to quite a few other species...

Great thread idea by the way. I'm sure it's been done before but it doesn't hurt to revive the idea every so often as it results in an informative compendium of 'DON'Ts' for new hobbyists to learn from.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

> OK admit it, you were a beginner too...


Never....................


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

My first â€œbigâ€


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

My brother was an avid fish keeper and had about 8 tanks the smallest being a 55 gal. He had to give up the hobby after MS took away his mobility and his favorite hobby on tank at a time.  On a lighter note when he moved to the city near me, he set up a 125 gal tank in his apartment and got me hooked. He had it for about a year before the pain/expense of having people come in to do maintenace took it's tole. I really missed going to his place and seein the fish and learning from his wisdom. So on the spur of a shoping trip I bought a 29 gal tank, took it home with 2 cory's and a pleco to cycle it an I thought I was set. watched my levels, did water changes to keep nitrites down and finally I had a cycled tank. So I went fish shopping. Hmmmmm. those little white/yellow/black striped cichlids (we all know what these are!) look pretty, I'll take three. Hmmm. those little blue dolphin (Cyrtocara moori) cichlids look pretty, I'll take 3 and those little yellow with a black dorsal stripe look pretty, I also take 3 of those. A few weeks later I added 2 little fish called Julies and the fun began! Well my introduction to Melanachromis aratus was wild, tried to take them back...turns out nobody wants them! It took a while to sort myself out and ended up purchasing a 55 gal and re-homed some of my unmanageable bunch. I have learned alot through research and a ton from this site. I look back at my mistakes (and those aren't the only ones) and really , it all seemed to work out without any fish deaths. (amazingly) =D>


----------



## bluebbo (Feb 7, 2009)

This thread is hilarious. More hilarious because we all know we've made some funny mistakes. My story is my friend has been in cichlids for about 3 years. I used to keep a nice reef tank awhile ago so I had basic concepts on keeping fish. Although at the time, there was no internet, so I realize now that I should've done way more water changes and bought better filters.

So I go to his apt. and see 2 nice tanks. One with various malawi and the other with demasoni. I loved his dems so I decided cichlids weren't just ugly yellow labs at petco and oscars that made me cringe everytime I saw them. oooh the demasoni with such nice colors and personality. Then he gave me his 20 gallon tank with 3 hongi. I loved those guys and because they were small, they got along.... Then I went to a LFS and saw a nice ruby red peacock that was half colored up. Must get this fish.... So I bring him home to 3 hongi in a 20 gallon tank. NICE I thought to myself. Maybe I'll get some demasoni now! hahaha. Luckily my friend stopped me and said I must get information on this CF. Forum for fish!? I said, no way I'm that interested...

So I buy a 40 gallong... oops, should've been 55 or higher! So now with hongi which turned out to be 3 males and a male peacock I had WAR. After one of the hongi was murdered by his brother and peacock barely surviving, got a 55. After many experiments and mix and matches, 3 tanks later, fights with the wife, I've found peace and stability in my tanks. What a crazy crazy way to to find peace! And I haven't even mentioned the bloat issues (fed my herbivores some frozen brine shrimp! nice!) and the money spent on so many ACs and fluvals. I must say, there's a reason why employers look for experience. Who amongst us would even consider getting a cichlid from a mixed tank at Petco... I know I would never..

Luckily, only with one death, I've realized my dream of my first love... Demasoni! and my second love, Saulosi.. Cichlid's have been a wonderful hobby and a hobby that I continue to learn everyday.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Pre-internet and *many* years ago....A 10 gallon tank with 2 "kissing" gourami, 4 angelfish, a jack dempsey and a few other fish. This tank also ended up with green water so I poured algae control stuff in it. The water turned a nasty brownish blue so I figured the algae killing product didn't work at all.

A few years down the road and deciding to try the aquarium thing again.....set up a 10 gallon tank and put a little African frog in it. Fun little guy and it was very entertaining to watch him eat. Algae problems in the tank were not going to be a problem because I had POOL ALGAE KILLER!!!! To this day I feel horrible about that mistake. Watching that little guy scramble to the top of the tank and then just drop dead was so sad.

However then there are the goldfish. Two seven year old boys, a box of Cocoa Puffs and a 5 gallon aquarium with two goldfish.....how could those boys resist? The Cocoa Puffs floating about two inches thik and the fish swimming below had those ruffians laughing til they doubled over. As someone somewhere said...the only way to kill a goldfish is to shoot it.  =D> :lol: :lol:


----------

